# No Launch Control After Coding



## wyaple (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a 2014 and a 2015 335i (both 8sp AT no nav/no line). I coded four things for both vehicles:

EGS 3000 Applikation_LC / LC
EGS 3000 Sportschalter
EGS 3000 Sportschalter_alt
ICM 3000 ICMKOD_B_SPORTLENKUNG

I get Sport+ mode no problem, but no launch control (no flag ever appears) and the tires just spin. The instrument cluster is the base unit, so I wonder where the magic flag would actually appear.

What am I missing?

Bill


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

I'm having the same issue with regards to the flag. I am going to have a look in ICM, I suspect that there is something in there somewhere which properly initiates launch control.


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

Did you VO code the car for SAT first? I think this is required for LC to work.

From the latest coding guide it mentions VO coding to enable SAT:
MODIFY	THE	READ	FA	-	Change	205	to	2TB	from	the	vehicle	FA.	
VO	CODE	-	EGS,	ICM,	and KOMBI.

After that you'll have to redo the FDL coding for only those modules I'm assuming. I'm picking up a 15 335i Xdrive this evening that doesn't have SAT so I haven't tried it. My 12 535 (and every other BMW i've coded) already has SAT on it.

I may try this tonight or later; will post back when I have confirmation.:thumbup: Maybe someone can chime in before then if they have activated it.

Edit: Here's the guide:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517231&d=1435768263


----------



## Halsifer (Jan 24, 2014)

JamRWS6 said:


> Did you VO code the car for SAT first? I think this is required for LC to work.
> 
> From the latest coding guide it mentions VO coding to enable SAT:
> MODIFY	THE	READ	FA	-	Change	205	to	2TB	from	the	vehicle	FA.
> ...


I would attempt VO coding 2TB, and then FDL code Launch Control.

Also, you need to have your vehicle be driven first for 6 miles (10 km) uninterrupted to get to optimal engine temperature. Then:
1. Place driving mode in Sport+ or turn off traction control.
2. Move transmission into Sport. (Should say S1 on your instrument cluster.)
3. Firmly and fully press the brake pedal and hold.
4. Floor the throttle past resistance point into kick down. (You should feel a little click on the pedal.) 
5. Your instrument cluster should say "Launch Control Active"
6. Fully release the brake pedal and keep the throttle floor.
7. Enjoy.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Hi guys
Sorry I totally forgot to mention that I have sports automatic 2BT from factory, it's just that my car was built 6 months before launch control was properly turned on from factory.

I changed zietkriterium and VO coded DSC2, EGS and KOMBI but didn't make launch control work. It did however knock out cruise control and speed limiter, so I VO coded original zietkriterium back to it.

What I haven't yet done is try to VO code ICM with a new zietkriterium. I will do that and see if it has an effect; if it does, then we are one step closer to finding that magical FDL code which switches it on properly


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

My zietkriterium is 0713 and tried several different zietkriterium already with no Luck.
I think maybe the LC Flag is hard coded ...


----------



## JamRWS6 (Apr 8, 2013)

I definitely can't help on pre-LC available cars.:dunno: For anyone interested I VO coded 2TB and got a funky error (sorry didn't screenshot it) but the car appeared to take it. I coded EGS, ICM, and KOMBI and when I went in the LC setting was set to active. It's late so I'll have to test it later but it seems to have taken it.:thumbup:

Thanks for all help and all of the guides and time everyone on this site has put into this. And as always thanks to shawnsheridan for being an invaluable resource to the community.


----------



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

How did you get on? Did it work with the flag?

Is this on your 2012 535i M-Sport?


----------

